# Noisy Neighbours!



## Anbo74 (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm desperate for some advice, I can't find anything useful on google despite many efforts! We've recently moved into an apartment in costa del sol, our upstairs neighbours are often unbearable! We understand the spanish way of living and often love the way of life and bustling streets, but our upstairs neighbours have 3 children that they seem to have no control over! We've adjusted to the banging and the screaming, but since christmas they seem to have a new toy, we think it may be a skateboard or something, you may see where I'm going with this.. almost every day for roughly 20 minutes (sometimes several times a day) they run up and down with this thing, we have to raise our voices over it and it has caused me to have panic attacks in the past (I struggle with noises sometimes, I dont know why but I've been like this since a child). Our neighbour is the building president and she says shes spoken to them andreported them, but they are unfriendly and the police did nothing. They are normally noisy between 11am-11pm which is within allowed times, but surely theres some sort of limit during the day!? We just want the dragging to stop..
I've downloaded a decibel recorder and it reached around 60 but I only caught a second, I have several video recordings and will continue to measure it. Is there anything I can do?? Usually we will just go out but of course with the quarantine that isnt possible! Any advice is welcomed as we are at our wits end! I feel like I can't be in my own home without causing loud noise myself incase it happens again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I feel your pain. 

We have a three year old upstairs who never walks. He runs everywhere. He's heavy-foooted too. 

And yes, he also has something that makes a sound like a skateboard. And balls which he bounces all around the flat. All day. Every day. 

The neighbours one side are using a dance-off thing on an x-box or something. For a full hour at least once a day. LOUD. It must be set up on the wall behind my sofa. 

The neighbours the other side argue constantly & loudly.


However...

Whenever I get annoyed by this - & I do, I'm, human - I remember that the three-year old's mum is shut in the same flat as he is. She works in a heladería so was one of the first to be laid off from work. She also has a teen son. She must be living a nightmare.


I don't know the dance-off people. Their flat is in the next building though we have adjoining walls. But good on them that they are exercising.

I do know the arguing couple. They argue even when there's no lockdown. It's just more now & louder. I worry about them.


None of them have an income at the moment, so add that worry to their lives.

I'm extremely lucky. I've been able to switch all my work to online. I'm actually busier than before. My daughter makes the weekly shopping trip, so I haven't even left the building for more than 3 weeks. 


Whenever I feel like complaining, or bashing the ceiling with a broom, or a wall with a boot, I remember that this won't be forever. And at least if they're making a lot of noise, they're still alive.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

Noise regulations are generally ruled by the ‘comunidad autónoma’ and are then further developed by each town hall.
Noise pollution in Spain is called ‘contaminación acústica’ and in Valencia, for example, the law that applies is the Law 7/2002, 3 de diciembre de Protección contra la contaminación acústica.
Different levels of sound are allowed depending on the time/ hour of the day and the kind of activity or work involved. You can check on what the law is in your town and from there, if your neighbour is breaking the law then you can make a denuncia.
4. Making a denuncia
Making a denuncia involves a trip to your nearest Guardia Civil station. You will need to go equipped with a translator, if you are not fluent in Spanish and with your passport and residency certificate or NIE.
Prepare for your visit carefully ensuring that you have logged exactly what the problem is and when it occurs. The more evidence you have the better. Make sure you have some basic information about the person you are making the denuncia against. You should be able to give the police:
Addresses
Names and surnames
The date and time of events
The names and details of any witnesses


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I think tolerance is the key at the moment. I’m sure complaining now will raise more eyebrows against the complainer! I too, feel your pain, noisy neighbours are a nightmare, however, we live in unprecedented times and I am “trapped” indoors with a five year old, we make lots of noise, unfortunately it’s just what we Have to do, and unlike Spain we get to go and ride a bike.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> I think tolerance is the key at the moment. I’m sure complaining now will raise more eyebrows against the complainer! I too, feel your pain, noisy neighbours are a nightmare, however, we live in unprecedented times and I am “trapped” indoors with a five year old, we make lots of noise, unfortunately it’s just what we Have to do, and unlike Spain we get to go and ride a bike.


Complaining can wait until after the lockdown. We have to believe that it can't last forever. 


When the people upstairs first moved in we did have a word about the balls & skatebordy sound late at night, & things did change. But for now I feel it's better to learn to live with it. 


I also can imagine the reception you'd get at the police station with this kind of complaint atm. They have really serious things to deal with. We currently have road blocks isolating our town from the rest of the country with the help of the Army.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Go and have a word with them and explain how it is giving you stress and panic attacks. Take your neighbour if you need an interpreter. Sometimes face to face contact is enough to make people adapt their behaviour. But if it doesn't, I would play my own choice of music all day and try some mindfulness/relaxation tecnhiques - plento of suggestions online.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The OP does say this has been going on since Christmas so it's a pre lockdown problem, However, I agree with others, any complaining/ talking to would probably be better after lockdown now, which BTW is now on until 26th of April... I don't think you're likely to get a positive answer to your requests now


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Many apartments in urbanizations are constructed to very poor standards generally with woefully inadequate sound insulation. The same applies to properties in the UK. Pile 'em high and sell 'em cheap (or not so) seems to be the mantra. In countries like Spain or Italy where noise is part of every day life there can be problems when families with young children live in close proximity to elderly retired folk, especially immigrants from Northern Europe. It seems that noise in Spain is normally associated with happiness whereas in the UK it's often linked with aggression.

The Ley Contra la Contaminacion Acustica de Andalucia sets down limits for noise levels according to areas, whether industrial, residential, near hospitals etc. If I remember correctly the limits are 45 and 55 db day and night time. We used this law successfully to help residents experiencing noise from a commercial establishment with the help of a lawyer and a sound recording equipment company. But this was a community of mainly detached properties which contained some gated communities and in this case it was the responsibility of the local Town Hall to deal with the problem, which they did.

I agree with other posters that personal approaches in a gentle manner very often solve or ameliorate problems. But sometimes it's not the people but the buildings themselves that are responsible because of poor insulation that doesn't deal with the facts of everyday family life.

I've only once in my life lived for a few months in an apartment and I realised it wasn't for me as I knew I wouldn't be able or tolerant enough to cope with living in close proximity to others. I lived for thirty years in a cottage with thick stone walls. I'm also a noisy person myself, I keep odd hours, play Wagner at high volume and have two fairly noisy dogs.
The fact that we were able to swiftly moveout of the piso and found a house is imo one of the chief benefits of renting abroad.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Many apartments in urbanizations are constructed to very poor standards generally with woefully inadequate sound insulation. The same applies to properties in the UK. Pile 'em high and sell 'em cheap (or not so) seems to be the mantra. In countries like Spain or Italy where noise is part of every day life there can be problems when families with young children live in close proximity to elderly retired folk, especially immigrants from Northern Europe. It seems that noise in Spain is normally associated with happiness whereas in the UK it's often linked with aggression.
> 
> The Ley Contra la Contaminacion Acustica de Andalucia sets down limits for noise levels according to areas, whether industrial, residential, near hospitals etc. If I remember correctly the limits are 45 and 55 db day and night time. We used this law successfully to help residents experiencing noise from a commercial establishment with the help of a lawyer and a sound recording equipment company. But this was a community of mainly detached properties which contained some gated communities and in this case it was the responsibility of the local Town Hall to deal with the problem, which they did.
> 
> ...



Mine is an old building with really thick, solid walls between us & the x-box dance-off people. We rarely hear anything at all from them in normal times. 


It was originally a HUGE town house, which the owners, who live on the ground floor converted into pisos. This means that the floors / ceilings aren't as solid as the main walls. 

I have all of the first floor except a tiny corner which is a sort of L-shape cut out of my flat, which is the one bedroom apartment of the arguing couple. It really is tiny. The floor space of my apartment is possibly more than we had in a three storey 5 bedroom town house. 

I like apartment living. I actually find hearing the neighbours moving around rather comforting in normal times.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Even in prelockdown times, I have found my apartment rather too quiet if anything, it feels isolated compared to the house we used to live in where we saw neighbours and other people passing by all the time. We're on the top floor and none of the neighbours on the same floor (4 other apartments) have children, and only one of them has a dog which fortunately doesn't often bark. On the landings, the stairs and in the corridors it's rare for us to see anybody when we are coming in or going out, and we can't see a street at all from any of our windows, our terrace looks on to the communal garden and there is another block (same height) between us and the street. We used to meet quite a lot of people by going out and asking tourists who were obviously lost if we could help, but we see practically nobody now.

On the plus side we no longer have noisy motos passing by under our windows and nobody knocks on the door trying to sell things, not even religion, nor can we hear people talking in the street outside.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

There is one piece of information missing from the OP's post which for me would be crucial.

If the noise is really beyond normal levels, and I mean normal for Spain, officially the second loudest country in the world, my approach would be one of two things. 

If I had rented the place, I would just leave as soon as possible. This is the easiest, quickest and cheapest solution.

If I had bought it on the other hand, I would consult a lawyer or at least a "perito" (not perrito!) to get advise on how to take the matter further formally. I think it's unlikely that a free download app would be admissible for example. I think you would need a notarized portfolio of attested evidence.
And, although I don't think people generally change their habits to accommodate others comfort, I would speak to them personally before starting formal proceedings. It could save you a lot of time and money.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> On the plus side we no longer have noisy motos passing by under our windows and nobody knocks on the door trying to sell things, not even religion, nor can we hear people talking in the street outside.


That would be a big minus for me. We are right on the main street and I love hearing the conversations outside! I would miss the door-to-door sellers too, as it's usually stuff from their huerta (which I usually buy) plus the odd picture of a saint (which I politely decline). I really don't notice the motos any more.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> That would be a big minus for me. We are right on the main street and I love hearing the conversations outside! I would miss the door-to-door sellers too, as it's usually stuff from their huerta (which I usually buy) plus the odd picture of a saint (which I politely decline). I really don't notice the motos any more.


I miss hearing the children playing outside, & dawdling past on the way to school & running home laughing - & yes, the conversations in the street. 

There's still a little traffic on the road, though not on Sundays - I hadn't thought about the motos - yes, they're missing!


It seems to be x-box dance off hour. I'd join in if I had two good hips!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiaxica said:


> Mine is an old building with really thick, solid walls between us & the x-box dance-off people. We rarely hear anything at all from them in normal times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sobre los gustos...I grew up in a cottage down a lane and have spent all my life apart from student years in a house. I wouldn’t like to be stuck out in the campo especially now it’s just me and the dogs and I like having neighbours as long as there’s a fence between us, or as is my sutuation now, a few metres of hedge, more a symbolic than an actual dividing line.

My best mates have an apartment in Antwerp, city centre five minutes from the wonderful Central Station. It’s in an old building like yours and well sound proofed. I could live there (I think) because you’re private but look out of the window and you have a fabulously diverse street life down there on your doorstep.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

My daughter used to have a flat in the lanes in Brighton (hippy end). Loved staying there, would sit on the windowsill, watching people bustle by. Could I do it permanently Mmmm not so sure!


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Not a flat but we live in a terrace house and have for a long time. I love my neighbors and when we moved in they had 3 young boys who made a lot of noise. They crash and bang about, but hell, live and let live I say. As my hubby is becoming a bit deaf he has to turn music or the tele up. I feel for my neighbors as I find it loud! What does annoy me is the dogs who bark at nothing these days because there is nothing going on!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> That would be a big minus for me. We are right on the main street and I love hearing the conversations outside! I would miss the door-to-door sellers too, as it's usually stuff from their huerta (which I usually buy) plus the odd picture of a saint (which I politely decline). I really don't notice the motos any more.


Hearing conversations outside is fine at certain times - but not so good at 7.00 am when we are retired and don't need to get up early, or at 2.00 am or later.

Even before we moved into our old house on a permanent basis, there were times when it was a nuisance. We were once there on holiday when a young guy who lived just along the street would stand under our bedroom window at 7.00 am every morning and shout "Raoooooooul" very loudly and repeatedly - it was his mate who gave him a lift to work and he was the wake-up call. After a few days I stuck my head out of the window and told him that if he wanted Raoul he should go and knock on his door not shout! I said if it carried on I would buy that b····y Raoul an alarm clock.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Hearing conversations outside is fine at certain times - but not so good at 7.00 am when we are retired and don't need to get up early, or at 2.00 am or later.
> 
> Even before we moved into our old house on a permanent basis, there were times when it was a nuisance. We were once there on holiday when a young guy who lived just along the street would stand under our bedroom window at 7.00 am every morning and shout "Raoooooooul" very loudly and repeatedly - it was his mate who gave him a lift to work and he was the wake-up call. After a few days I stuck my head out of the window and told him that if he wanted Raoul he should go and knock on his door not shout! I said if it carried on I would buy that b····y Raoul an alarm clock.


Those of us who are retired I think have to understand that most people are not and IMHO 7 am is not actually early.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

EverHopeful said:


> Those of us who are retired I think have to understand that most people are not and IMHO 7 am is not actually early.


The people who live in my apartment block mysteriously are able to get up and go to work in the mornings without shouting at the tops of their voices or making other kinds of noise, although we can occasionally hear a neighbour's alarm clock going off.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I believe you can get noise cancelling headphones that will sort the running and dancing issues out in seconds. Yes they cost but bring instant peace to you. 

I am actually dreading going to our flat when lockdown is over as I know from past experience that the garden will be full of sundry bits of washing that have floated down from above, and worse their cigarette butts. Their chair scraping, running water, slamming doors and TV noises are but a minor irritation in comparison.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Well here, lots of people get up very early, some are very quiet, at least until they start their cars or motorbikes, others not so. In any case, we have a lot of kids here and they are always up at first light. It doesn't worry me, it is a sign of normal life and I don't see why people should have to creep about or whisper when they are getting ready to go for work. And yes, we also have some who are woken by whoever is giving them a lift either hooting or calling out.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

You live in a town, there is noise in towns. As I said Live and let Live. Don’t you think maybe you are being a little bit picky Lynne R?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Why not invite the noisy neigbour into your place to hear for themselves the noise.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

The OP is clearly not going to come back to the thread, but I think they made a mistake choosing to live in an apartment especially given this



> it has caused me to have panic attacks in the past (*I struggle with noises sometimes, I dont know why but I've been like this since a child)*


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes everyone is different. Doesn’t seem to bother some, others have an aversion to noise. Can cause some mental health issues. First apartment I bought in London was great, old couple next door. Never heard them. They sold, a South African couple bought it for their Daughter who seemed to party every night. They congregated in the kitchen until 2-3am and the party wall was my bedroom. When we were working in Geneva, fab company apartment, really quiet, except at weekends the guy downstairs would do piano practice at 8am. Never had an apartment since. Have been in some noisy hotels.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

EverHopeful said:


> The OP is clearly not going to come back to the thread, but I think they made a mistake choosing to live in an apartment especially given this


Yes, I was trying to be subtle, but when I pointed out that Spain is the second noisiest country in the world, I was expressing my surprise that someone with an aversion to noise would live in an apartment here.

That said, if the neighbours are breaking the law, they can be punished for it. But I wonder how effective brining a prosecution will be to neighbourhood harmony.


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

I understand the difficulties of being highly sensitive to noise - natural noises seem less offensive than those made by humans. I know that it can be very stressful and that one desperately wants to escape. I also know, from personal experience, that the 'talk to the neighbors' option does not really work. What you find loud, they might find normal. Even if you're lucky enough to get a neighbor to change their behavior consistently in a manner that suits you, they might move out and someone else move in and the problem reemerges. Fighting with the neighbors will only add to the stress and distress. Honestly, I think it is a losing battle.
So what to do?
1. Move, but take care not to find yourself in the same situation again.
2. Soundproof if you cannot move. If one feels very stressed when noises commence, it would be useful to have a 'refuge'. Thus it might be worth constructing a small soundproof room or cubicle within a larger room rather than soundproofing the whole apartment. The cubicle could be made of double glazed sliding doors with a double glazed false ceiling and heavy carpet on the floor or with the use of a steel frame and heavy PVC transparent curtains or sheeting. It might be worth talking to an architect or builder. Within such a cubicle, you might have luck masking residual noise with (somewhat) white noise (e.g. surf crashing ashore, waterfall, rain, fan, etc.). Do take care that the cubicle has an air supply as it needs to be pretty close to hermetically sealed to keep noise out.

Wishing you luck,
VV


----------



## alan-in-mexicali (Apr 26, 2018)

Once I had a next door neighbor who played loud music all night long... I asked and asked... no result.... I had a pretty powerful stereo system [came from a bar I owned] so I pointed all the speakers along our common wall... One night, after they had knocked off and gone to bed... I put a record on that I got from a friend... "Sound track of Motorcycle Drag races".... turned the volume up full... and went for a walk..... did not hear a sigle word from them.. and never had any more issues with their loud music..... Try it... you might enjoy it.... but you would have to suspend speakers pointed at your ceiling about a foot from the ceiling to get the "vibration" effect to THEIR apartment.... oh.... your gona have some issues ONCE with other neighbors.... but what the hell... GO FOR IT!


----------



## alan-in-mexicali (Apr 26, 2018)

Once I had a next door neighbor who played loud music all night long... I asked and asked... no result.... I had a pretty powerful stereo system [came from a bar I owned] so I pointed all the speakers along our common wall... One night, after they had knocked off and gone to bed... I put a record on that I got from a friend... "Sound track of Motorcycle Drag races".... turned the volume up full... and went for a walk..... did not hear a sigle word from them.. and never had any more issues with their loud music..... Try it... you might enjoy it.... but you would have to suspend speakers pointed at your ceiling about a foot from the ceiling to get the "vibration" effect to THEIR apartment.... oh.... your gona have some issues ONCE with other neighbors.... but what the hell... GO FOR IT!


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

NOISY PEOPLE ARE NOT GOING TO CHANGE!!!!!! They have no respect for anyone. They don't care about anybody else. You don't have to be Einstein to know that creating a loud noise is disrespectful. Just like people play music so loud a person can't talk on their own phone. they are *******s and won't never change on their own.

art


----------



## bjones9942 (Jan 4, 2020)

I had a family with two young daughters living next to me for a year - the girls were always fighting and the youngest, about 8, would wind up screaming and crying. The family directly across from me has a three year old who is almost always totally quiet. Occasionally he'll fall into the "I'm three, I need to have a tantrum now" routine, but it's rare and doesn't last long. Both of these situations I'm perfectly fine with - it's human nature. I don't even mind the guy below me blasting banda music every other Friday for an hour (I don't mind banda). Strangely, the one thing I did know about before I bought my apartment, that it was on a major bus line, is the one that will get to me. Usually only when the routes sync up and five or six of them go by at once.

I know you said you've had this problem since childhood - maybe you could see someone to suggest some tools or exercises you could use to change your response to the situation?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I used to live in row of new terrace houses (adosadas). The sound insulation was very poor. We who lived there permanently got accustomed to being extra careful not to make a noise

About every two years, Don, the owner of the house next to mine would come and stay for a month. Doors were slammed, music played loud etc.

Eventually I decided to tell Don about the noise. Surprise: He said he had not realised as he never heard noise from the neighbours. He thought that was because there was very good sound insulation

Result: Don from them on was a quiet neighbour.

So maybe noisy neighbours are just unaware of it.


----------



## Dominic Lopecas (Aug 9, 2019)

Anbo74 said:


> I'm desperate for some advice, I can't find anything useful on google despite many efforts! We've recently moved into an apartment in costa del sol, our upstairs neighbours are often unbearable! We understand the spanish way of living and often love the way of life and bustling streets, but our upstairs neighbours have 3 children that they seem to have no control over! We've adjusted to the banging and the screaming, but since christmas they seem to have a new toy, we think it may be a skateboard or something, you may see where I'm going with this.. almost every day for roughly 20 minutes (sometimes several times a day) they run up and down with this thing, we have to raise our voices over it and it has caused me to have panic attacks in the past (I struggle with noises sometimes, I dont know why but I've been like this since a child). Our neighbour is the building president and she says shes spoken to them andreported them, but they are unfriendly and the police did nothing. They are normally noisy between 11am-11pm which is within allowed times, but surely theres some sort of limit during the day!? We just want the dragging to stop..
> I've downloaded a decibel recorder and it reached around 60 but I only caught a second, I have several video recordings and will continue to measure it. Is there anything I can do?? Usually we will just go out but of course with the quarantine that isnt possible! Any advice is welcomed as we are at our wits end! I feel like I can't be in my own home without causing loud noise myself incase it happens again


I feel sorry for you, but Spain doesn't have any consumer lows to protect their citizens, so you will have to put up with it or sale your property and move on, I have the same experience en Torremolinos and I have to sell the property and move to a house in Cartama,


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Dominic. I am pretty certain spain do have laws to protect citizens in situations like this. I believe there are decible levels established in law above which the local police can act


----------



## Amalcontent (Mar 29, 2020)

The mom must be going crazy as well! Can you order some noise canceling headphones? Mine work great and I can listen to the noise I want to listen to! I’m not cut out for communal living. We’re staying temporarily in a hotel apartment and the entire hotel only has five guests in it. Of course the most obnoxious guest talks loudly to her dog, ignores the confinement order and wanders around the village all day. She is inspired to laundry when I do, and takes my things out of the dryer, stops my wash cycle and puts my stuff into the dryer so she can use the washer. I had to leave her a note in French to tell her to stop this, it’s not only rude but dangerous and forces me to rewash everything. Some people are so entitled, think they are the only one who exists and the only one whose needs matter.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dominic Lopecas said:


> I feel sorry for you, but Spain doesn't have any consumer lows to protect their citizens, so you will have to put up with it or sale your property and move on, I have the same experience en Torremolinos and I have to sell the property and move to a house in Cartama,


There are laws in Spain about this kind of thing, however, as several people have pointed out, now is not the time to be complaining. It could very much backfire on them if other neighbours find out they have been complaining during the confinement period. As they can't move now either it's the time for noise cancelling headphones for the times when the neighbours are bothering him/ her. Delivery companies are still working.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe what Dominic means is that there is no national law setting the same standards for everyone?

The actual laws on noise in residential buildings are competence of the local authorities, so the level of noise and timings permitted by law have to be consulted locally.


----------



## Amalcontent (Mar 29, 2020)

I’m with you, I think. I actually don’t believe the police should ever be called to settle disputes like this. We give them way too much authority in the first place, especially in the USA, and things often backfire or go south in a big hurry.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Amalcontent said:


> I’m with you, I think. I actually don’t believe the police should ever be called to settle disputes like this. We give them way too much authority in the first place, *especially in the USA, *and things often backfire or go south in a big hurry.


Since we're in Spain, that is hardly relevant.


----------



## Amalcontent (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh, police brutality doesn’t exist in Spain? I didn’t know that. Sorry


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

All over he world, neighbors sometimes unknowingly make too much noise. A few months ago, we had some noisy neighbor problems. We left them a note calmly explaining our point of view. Within a day, they knocked on our door and apologized. Since then we have had no problems and we have been on very good terms with them. Why don't you just try the low-key approach to start out?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Amalcontent said:


> Oh, police brutality doesn’t exist in Spain? I didn’t know that. Sorry


Yes, there are rogue police everywhere. However it isn't the *norm* in Spain.


The way of doing things here is VERY different to in the USA.

Here, we would use the police in these circumstances, if a friendly, face to face approach doesn't work.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, we are famous for digression on here, but from noisy neighbours to US police brutality? Seriously?

Why doesn't someone suggest the OP do a drive by on his neighbours?


----------



## Amalcontent (Mar 29, 2020)

Someone suggested calling the police to intervene on a dispute that could and should be managed between two parties. I said it was ill-advised and police shouldn’t be used in that manner. That’s how the portion of the conversation you seem to have a problem with, developed. Is that a good enough explanation or do we need to call the police? Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Amalcontent said:


> Someone suggested calling the police to intervene on a dispute that could and should be managed between two parties. I said it was ill-advised and police shouldn’t be used in that manner. That’s how the portion of the conversation you seem to have a problem with, developed. Is that a good enough explanation or do we need to call the police? Lol!!!!!!!


I assume that's a reply to me? Could you use the 'quote' button in future please 


The OP has already said that he has tried to sort it out face to face. It didn't work.

In that case yes, here in Spain we place a denuncia with the police & let them deal with it. 


Due to the current lockdown situation it is perhaps better to wait until life in general returns to normal. But then, if it continues & perhaps another face to face attempt fails, then yes, the OP needs to follow the advice given to contact the police.

There are very strict noise rules in Spain, & if they are persistently broken, then the police become involved.

They won't go breaking down doors & beating up the noisy neighbours though.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes, there are rogue police everywhere. However it isn't the *norm* in Spain.
> 
> 
> The way of doing things here is VERY different to in the USA.
> ...


[urSpanish police beat mother and son in Bilbao

•Mar 31, 2020l


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

xabiaxica said:


> I assume that's a reply to me? Could you use the 'quote' button in future please
> 
> 
> The OP has already said that he has tried to sort it out face to face. It didn't work.
> ...


Does not Spain have an arbitration service? Seen programmes on TV about neighbours from hell and things just seem to get worse after complaining. A lot of tit for tat too.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Does not Spain have an arbitration service? Seen programmes on TV about neighbours from hell and things just seem to get worse after complaining. A lot of tit for tat too.


Some towns, such as mine do have specific local police officers who do this. 

A denuncia still has to be made to start the ball rolling.


----------

